# 20.5.2a Release Notes



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Yesterday we began releasing a minor update. All eligible boxes should receive it by the end of the month.

Two small changes you may notice:
- fixed an issue where not all of the My Shows categories would display in the left column
- removed the text on SD Menus that said "Beta"


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Margret! 

This is all in preparation for the release of the almighty, all doing, all seeing Bolt, right?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Any small changes we won't notice?

As always, thanks!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I believe there may also be a patch/fix for an issue w/ Cox OnDemand in 20.5.2a

But, I can't say for sure...


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Is it just me or are there extra lines of info for each tuner on the TiVo Diagnostics screen?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Margret. This update really hit like a *bolt* of lightning.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just got it 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

I can't say this is related to the new update, but since I have it I have had several problems.

1. Shows conflict on to-do screen and if I try to record a later showing of one of the programs, nothing happens.

2. Conflict also shows a program starting 1 minute later than the same exact program on the same channel.

3. Rebooted while watching at 8PM last night. Was recording too.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Lost sound again after the update. Putting the box in standby and taking it out got the sound working. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the update, but did it have to reboot and update right in the middle of a program I was watching?

Also, I see the undeletable zero-length program bug is still not fixed.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

morac said:


> Lost sound again after the update. Putting the box in standby and taking it out got the sound working.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip. I've had this happen with the last few updates and had to reboot to get it back, to the detriment of some recordings.


----------



## tavella (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't know if it is this update, but the "Upcoming Suggestions" option in Browse TV & Movies has entirely disappeared.


----------



## tavella (Jul 18, 2010)

Also, the new weird generic browse categories are terrible. I don't want to watch "drama, subcategory sf". I want to watch science fiction, which may include dramatic or comedic sf. There's no way to browse anime, there's no way to browse for basically anything I want. Bring back the old categories.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tavella said:


> Also, the new weird generic browse categories are terrible. I don't want to watch "drama, subcategory sf". I want to watch science fiction, which may include dramatic or comedic sf. There's no way to browse anime, there's no way to browse for basically anything I want. Bring back the old categories.


 I have a "Sci-Fi & Fantasy" category under "Browse TV & Movies->Movies". There's an "Anime" sub-category under "Animation". And yes, I have 20.5.2a.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

tavella said:


> Also, the new weird generic browse categories are terrible. I don't want to watch "drama, subcategory sf". I want to watch science fiction, which may include dramatic or comedic sf. There's no way to browse anime, there's no way to browse for basically anything I want. Bring back the old categories.


The new categories are awful and way too simplified - they took away historical and military movies, for example. Really? Tons of stuff there that you can't browse now. Not to mention 4-star movies this week, which had some odd picks of course but at least it had most of the good stuff, now it's gone. Plus the garish iconography they're using makes me want to barf just looking at it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

In case anyone cares, this update is now on my Premiere. I don't feel like starting a thread over there, but feel free.


----------



## oldschoolplaya (Sep 20, 2015)

TiVoMargret said:


> Yesterday we began releasing a minor update. All eligible boxes should receive it by the end of the month.
> 
> Two small changes you may notice:
> - fixed an issue where not all of the My Shows categories would display in the left column
> - removed the text on SD Menus that said "Beta"


 This latest update either introduced or did not fix a Netflix crash bug that causes the Tivo box to reboot.

I have the update and while using Netflix Tivo has crashed twice in the last day. This should not be acceptable as the roamio has been out for two years and it should be rock solid by now.


----------



## tavella (Jul 18, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> I have a "Sci-Fi & Fantasy" category under "Browse TV & Movies->Movies". There's an "Anime" sub-category under "Animation". And yes, I have 20.5.2a.


Look under TV.


----------



## tavella (Jul 18, 2010)

slowbiscuit said:


> Plus the garish iconography they're using makes me want to barf just looking at it.


It is kind of ugly, isn't it? But I can deal with bad looks, screwed up and eliminated functionality is much worse.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's going to fit in better with the upcoming flat UI though. Plus it's not like the old icons were that great. They looked like cheap gifs got from some clipart website or someting.


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

Also not sure if related, but we just got 20.5.2a on our Roamio Pro and immediately noticed a long hang or delay anytime selecting anything in My Shows. For example, select any Folder in My Shows, and we would get the spinning blue wheel for 20 to 30 seconds before anything would appear. Similarly, click any show within that Folder and same spinning Blue wheel for 20 to 30 seconds. Pretty much unusable. This is a 6-week old Roamio Pro with only about 20% of capacity used.

In any case, Reboot solved the problem. So again, not sure if 20.5.2a related.

Kupe


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kupe said:


> In any case, Reboot solved the problem. So again, not sure if 20.5.2a related.
> 
> Kupe


After getting a few updates, I feel you are seeing the result of an update but not a good restart. When I had my Roamio get 2a and saw the "restart pending", I pulled the plug. No problems.

Early this morning I got 2a on my two Premieres. Both had done the restart and both were very slow. I mean slower than a regular Premiere. One was getting C130 errors, one was getting V58 and some channels were dead. I did a power cycle on both. Both are now normal. I'm just saying, I always do a power cycle when I see a restart pending. But maybe it's just me.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Early this morning I got 2a on my two Premieres. Both had done the restart and both were very slow. I mean slower than a regular Premiere. One was getting C130 errors, one was getting V58 and some channels were dead. I did a power cycle on both. Both are now normal. I'm just saying, I always do a power cycle when I see a restart pending. But maybe it's just me.


Does anyone know if TiVo uses Amazon's AWS? There was an outage this morning that took down a number of major sites (Amazon, Netflix, etc).


----------



## natalrem (Aug 8, 2007)

Not sure it is the cause but this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=531966 has quite a few people whose fresh new Tivos grab this release during initial setup and are now stuck on "one moment".
Any ETA for 20.5.2b?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

morac said:


> Does anyone know if TiVo uses Amazon's AWS? There was an outage this morning that took down a number of major sites (Amazon, Netflix, etc).


I used Amazon around noon EDT and saw no issues. But I read that article. No specific times were given. It may have been back to normal when I used it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

natalrem said:


> Not sure it is the cause but this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=531966 has quite a few people whose fresh new Tivos grab this release during initial setup and are now stuck on "one moment".
> Any ETA for 20.5.2b?


I might be wrong, but I feel it's too early to blame 20.5.2a for this problem. TiVo may have done something internal. We don't know. It does seen to affect only those that are activating a box. It could be an activation issue. I'd wait before affixing a cause or blame. Obviously the release is not intrinsically bad or I would have three bricks and be really upset.


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> After getting a few updates, I feel you are seeing the result of an update but not a good restart. When I had my Roamio get 2a and saw the "restart pending", I pulled the plug. No problems.


You are probably right on. I'd been away a few days and so hadn't seen the Restart Pending. Hopefully the reboot is the end of the issue. I'm a little gun-shy right now as our original Roamio Pro (purchased in June) died after only two weeks so perhaps a little jittery on any hiccups with its replacement.

Kupe


----------



## tavella (Jul 18, 2010)

Has anyone been able to figure out a way to access upcoming suggestions in 5.2a? That was literally the feature I used most on my Tivo, and I am frustrated beyond belief that they threw it away.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

natalrem said:


> Not sure it is the cause but this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=531966 has quite a few people whose fresh new Tivos grab this release during initial setup and are now stuck on "one moment".
> Any ETA for 20.5.2b?


The link you posted takes me back to this thread.

What is the link to the posts about bricked units?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

CoxInPHX said:


> The link you posted takes me back to this thread.
> 
> What is the link to the posts about bricked units?


I do believe this is the thread.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532041


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

oldschoolplaya said:


> This latest update either introduced or did not fix a Netflix crash bug that causes the Tivo box to reboot.
> 
> I have the update and while using Netflix Tivo has crashed twice in the last day. This should not be acceptable as the roamio has been out for two years and it should be rock solid by now.


I had this happen once after the update. It hasn't happened for a long time for me (a couple of updates ago).

I'm not sure if it's Netflix causing it though. I just had a crash/reboot and all I was doing was watching TV (live TV with a couple of recordings in the background)


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

tavella said:


> Has anyone been able to figure out a way to access upcoming suggestions in 5.2a? That was literally the feature I used most on my Tivo, and I am frustrated beyond belief that they threw it away.


Is this hyperbole for conversational effect, or do you really have some reason for monitoring the suggestion queue's future plans? I've been sitting here for 10 minutes trying to figure out in what world that could possibly be of more than passing interest.


----------



## tavella (Jul 18, 2010)

ej42137 said:


> Is this hyperbole for conversational effect, or do you really have some reason for monitoring the suggestion queue's future plans? I've been sitting here for 10 minutes trying to figure out in what world that could possibly be of more than passing interest.


Because it's a new Tivo, and therefore it is very useful for building a list of shows to watch and training it on what I am interested in and what I am not. I'm OTA, so I have a bunch of independent stations with subchannels that have all sorts of interesting stuff, which I wouldn't know about otherwise.

I guess to be absolutely accurate, I should say "feature I used most next to actually watching shows".


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tavella said:


> Has anyone been able to figure out a way to access upcoming suggestions in 5.2a? That was literally the feature I used most on my Tivo, and I am frustrated beyond belief that they threw it away.


Is there nothing in the discovery bar?


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Not sure if this is the new software or not but I found a really annoying bug in the one pass setup process. 

I was adding one passes for all the new shows and I did it from the guide. So I would go to 502 (CBS HD channel on Fios) and select a show and go to the one pass screen. All the options were set as my default except that the show would be set to record from channel 2, which is the SD CBS channel. 

It did this for every show. If I would just record that one guide entry then the TiVo would correctly record from the HD channel but the one pass defaulted to the SD channel and I had to manually change it every time. Was kind of annoying considering I was setting up 10-15 one passes. 

I know I can and should remove the SD versions from my channels list but this shouldn't happen when setting up a one pass and I know it didn't happen this way in the past.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

tavella said:


> Also, the new weird generic browse categories are terrible. I don't want to watch "drama, subcategory sf". I want to watch science fiction, which may include dramatic or comedic sf. There's no way to browse anime, there's no way to browse for basically anything I want. Bring back the old categories.


Yeah, I'm not too impressed. I wish they would show all the different drama shows when you click on the Drama category, without having to first click on a subcategory to see any results.

I also think the old browsing set-up may have been more exhaustive than what they have now. For instance, I don't see the show Homeland (a pretty popular, high-profile show) under any of the Drama subcategories. It doesn't really fit under Crime, Medical, Period, Sci-Fi, or Soap, so it just gets ignored. Fail.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> Not sure if this is the new software or not but I found a really annoying bug in the one pass setup process.
> 
> I was adding one passes for all the new shows and I did it from the guide. So I would go to 502 (CBS HD channel on Fios) and select a show and go to the one pass screen. All the options were set as my default except that the show would be set to record from channel 2, which is the SD CBS channel.
> 
> ...


Try the Options button that appears as you create the one pass. Selecting the channel should be one option choice. I wonder if this was just added in the 'a' update?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NYHeel said:


> I know I can and should remove the SD versions from my channels list but this shouldn't happen when setting up a one pass and I know it didn't happen this way in the past.


This could be related. Perhaps. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=531953


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

NYHeel said:


> Not sure if this is the new software or not but I found a really annoying bug in the one pass setup process.
> 
> I was adding one passes for all the new shows and I did it from the guide. So I would go to 502 (CBS HD channel on Fios) and select a show and go to the one pass screen. All the options were set as my default except that the show would be set to record from channel 2, which is the SD CBS channel.
> 
> ...


OMG wow thank you for pointing this out- it was driving me mad the other night. I'm certain this is new behavior or I would definitely have noticed it.

Like you, I am selecting an HD Show and Channel from the Guide. I then choose to create a One Pass. All is good, except that the One Pass always chooses the SD low-def channel for that show. Yes- you can (and must) now go into Options to change that back to HD. Every time.

Like you said, I guess a workaround would be to go into Settings->Channels and start deleting any SD channels, taking care to not delete any for which there isn't an HD counterpart.

But the behavior is definitely new and not correct.

Kupe


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> This could be related. Perhaps. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=531953


Related perhaps, but definitely not the same. What we're seeing here is a consistent pattern of One Pass choosing the SD channel for a show where the HD channel was selected in the Guide when creating the One Pass.

Those users are seeing apparently random assignment of Channels that are neither the SD or HD channel for the program selected.

All weird.

Kupe


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tavella said:


> Because it's a new Tivo, and therefore it is very useful for building a list of shows to watch and training it on what I am interested in and what I am not.


A Suggestions-specific To Do list would seem a good way to help facilitate fine-tuning of the Suggestions feature -- for those interested in Suggestions.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I don't know what you've been seeing, but I've never had 1P creation default to the channel of the guide entry.

The default channel seems to be (at least most of the time) the lowest channel of the next showing of an episode of the series.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> I don't know what you've been seeing, but I've never had 1P creation default to the channel of the guide entry.
> 
> The default channel seems to be (at least most of the time) the lowest channel of the next showing of an episode of the series.


So, after two years, I'm finally seeing the default action of the channel selection with a 1P? Amazing. Now, if I could manually change the channel to the one I wanted to use I could live with that, but nothing I do lets me select NBC for new L&O:SVU (HD or SD). It must be my cable feed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> So, after two years, I'm finally seeing the default action of the channel selection with a 1P? Amazing. Now, if I could manually change the channel to the one I wanted to use I could live with that, but nothing I do lets me select NBC for new L&O:SVU (HD or SD). It must be my cable feed.


I thought 1P was only a few months old..?

I believe the solution to this problem is to select HD-only. I have it set that way in my defaults, so I never have to worry about getting an SD version of an HD show.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought 1P was only a few months old..?
> 
> I believe the solution to this problem is to select HD-only. I have it set that way in my defaults, so I never have to worry about getting an SD version of an HD show.


1P is Season Pass with more bugs.  I have it set to HD if Possible since some older shows may not have the HD flag set. Of course new shows will be fine, but I've been catching up on some old series. Too much free time.

I also have all my SD mirror channels unchecked.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> So, after two years, I'm finally seeing the default action of the channel selection with a 1P? Amazing. Now, if I could manually change the channel to the one I wanted to use I could live with that, but nothing I do lets me select NBC for new L&O:SVU (HD or SD). It must be my cable feed.


Two years? 1P has only been around for 6 months. Plus, as I said, it's always had a default. It _*should*_ default to the channel of the guide selection but it doesn't and never has.

In any case, try SVU again. It seems to be working correctly now, at least for me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> Two years? 1P has only been around for 6 months. Plus, as I said, it's always had a default. It _*should*_ default to the channel of the guide selection but6 it doesn't amd never has.
> 
> In any case, try SVU again. It seems to be working correctly now, at least for me.


Not me, and add Criminal Minds to the list.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Not me, and add Criminal Minds to the list.


Unlike SVU, Criminal Minds doesn't work for me either.

What in the wide, wide world of sports is a-goin' on here?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> ........What in the wide, wide world of sports is a-goin' on here?


"The agony of defeat"


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HarperVision said:


> "The agony of defeat"


That's great. If you want TiVo to know: https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/f...D=11268646&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

This all started with the institution of the ability to create SPs for shows not yet in the guide.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> This all started with the institution of the ability to create SPs for shows not yet in the guide.


Probably. I have seen posts from people who did that last month and the 1P, when created, had the channel set to "All".


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Probably. I have seen posts from people who did that last month and the 1P, when created, had the channel set to "All".


I know. I've been using the ability since it appeared. What else could it do?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> Probably. I have seen posts from people who did that last month and the 1P, when created, had the channel set to "All".





lpwcomp said:


> I know. I've been using the ability since it appeared. What else could it do?


Yes, advance 1Ps HAVE to be all channels, since in advance it doesn't know what channels will be available.

I put my advance 1Ps at the top of the list, and as they come available I change them to the appropriate channel and move them down to the appropriate spot on the list.


----------



## tavella (Jul 18, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> A Suggestions-specific To Do list would seem a good way to help facilitate fine-tuning of the Suggestions feature -- for those interested in Suggestions.


That's what we effectively had, and they ****ed with it and deleted it for no apparent reason.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

It didn't take me long before I followed advice given on the forums and just removed all the SD channels that had HD counterparts. That's the easiest solution here.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

bbrown9 said:


> I'm not sure if it's Netflix causing it though. I just had a crash/reboot and all I was doing was watching TV (live TV with a couple of recordings in the background)


Yep, saw a freeze and reboot watching an AMC recording (Fear the Walking Dead) after getting this update. Not a drive issue as best as I can tell.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm not even sure why I leave suggestions on. What with them bumping groups and the streaming only groups I find it difficult to find shows I know recorded this week.

Sometime in the middle of the summer I realized I had forgetting to watch the season finale of Family Guy because by the time I had gotten around to looking at the My Shows screen it had dropped 3 screens down.

I wish there was a way to only show groups with only non-suggestion recordings (no streaming) in them. They added the Recording filter, but groups can't be enabled there.

Likewise I wish there was an easy way to find streaming only one passes.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

morac said:


> They added the Recording filter, but groups can't be enabled there.


Yeah, I thought they'd have brought back the folder toggle for that view, as well.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

This might not be a new behavior, but it's odd. Conflicts are rare on my Pro so am not sure. But with the new Basic, in the To-Do list it shows things that won't record due to conflicts, but usually they are being recorded at an earlier time. 

Example: One is a new episode of Million Dollar Listing LA - S8/E5 - scheduled to record at 10PM, and same data for a repeat at 11:30 PM indicating won't record due to conflicts of 4 other recordings. There are a few other examples like this.

Is this an old quirk?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

moonscape said:


> This might not be a new behavior, but it's odd. Conflicts are rare on my Pro so am not sure. But with the new Basic, in the To-Do list it shows things that won't record due to conflicts, but usually they are being recorded at an earlier time.
> 
> Example: One is a new episode of Million Dollar Listing LA - S8/E5 - scheduled to record at 10PM, and same data for a repeat at 11:30 PM indicating won't record due to conflicts of 4 other recordings. There are a few other examples like this.
> 
> Is this an old quirk?


This has been around for at least a few months.


----------



## steve771 (Dec 30, 2011)

This Onepass crap sucks. It's caused nothing but problems. Tivo should allow us to revert to the old season pass. Hell, I'd be willing to go back to SD menus if that would fix it.

I have a borderline OTA signal on one channel. It used to record the show with a few dropouts along the way, but it was certainly watchable. Now, if the Tivo senses a 'not strong enough signal' (whatever THAT is), it stops recording. I can even be watching the channel live thru Tivo and the recording end of it stops as if there isn't a strong signal... BUT I'M STILL WATCHING IT!!! 

Bottom line is I paid for the box and service, just let me do what I want. This 'big brother' crap really frosts me.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Under 20.5.2a some of my shows in My Shows are being bumped even though there's no new recordings. Limitless aired on Tuesday, but is under Thursday. Blindspot aired on Monday, and is under Wednesday.

Is this happening to anyone else? I haven't messed with these OnePasses since they aired, and they're both set to Recordings Only.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Last night my Mini received 20.5.2a and did its own restart. It's not on a priority list.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Keen said:


> Under 20.5.2a some of my shows in My Shows are being bumped even though there's no new recordings. Limitless aired on Tuesday, but is under Thursday. Blindspot aired on Monday, and is under Wednesday.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else? I haven't messed with these OnePasses since they aired, and they're both set to Recordings Only.


Interesting. It may not be related, but some of my 1P re-ordered themselves. I only do recordings. I have about two dozen total.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Last night my Mini received 20.5.2a and did its own restart. It's not on a priority list.


For minor upgrades there is no priority list.


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Interesting. It may not be related, but some of my 1P re-ordered themselves. I only do recordings. I have about two dozen total.


I also noticed last night that my carefully maintained 1P list had been reordered. Not everything but enough that it was totally messed up wrt the priority I might want in a conflict.

I've been slowly changing everything back but I'm afraid it will just reorder the entries again at some point. Frustrating!


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Speaking of OP, I had 3 deleted OP show back up. They were deleted weeks ago using tivo online. But then they came back and started recording episodes. Noticed when the recordings showed up in my shows. This time I deleted them from the OP manager on the tivo. Hope they stay deleted this time.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

thefisch said:


> Speaking of OP, I had 3 deleted OP show back up. They were deleted weeks ago using tivo online. But then they came back and started recording episodes. Noticed when the recordings showed up in my shows. This time I deleted them from the OP manager on the tivo. Hope they stay deleted this time.


 We already have two heavily used meanings for "OP" (original post or original poster). Can we please not add another? What's wrong with "1P"?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jmbissell said:


> I also noticed last night that my carefully maintained 1P list had been reordered. Not everything but enough that it was totally messed up wrt the priority I might want in a conflict.
> 
> I've been slowly changing everything back but I'm afraid it will just reorder the entries again at some point. Frustrating!


I haven't seen it again. I did notice (again) that even though I have Start From at "New", after a Clear Program Information and To Do List, the 1P manager changes all of them to "Season 1". Funny, because after a day, they go back to "New". If I get reordered again, I'm going to wait a day to see if it fixes itself.  Yes, my default is "New".


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

When can we remove the streaming proxy?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

dlfl said:


> ... What's wrong with "1P"?


Just a whole lot wrong with 1P. Oh, you mean as an abbreviation. Yeah Agreed.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Looking back, I don't know why I used OP instead of 1P. Oh well, I think everyone understood though.


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I haven't seen it again. I did notice (again) that even though I have Start From at "New", after a Clear Program Information and To Do List, the 1P manager changes all of them to "Season 1". Funny, because after a day, they go back to "New". If I get reordered again, I'm going to wait a day to see if it fixes itself.  Yes, my default is "New".


I reordered everything the way I wanted it and this morning entries had been moved, apparently randomly. I did change some of the entries yesterday, like setting specific channels instead of All, but did not reorder anything.

This will be frustrating if/when I lose a recording due to a conflict when the "lost" program would have been at a higher priority had the 1P order stayed as I wanted it.


----------

